# East Mids Region TTOC Meets - 2015



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

*East Midlands Region TTOC Meets 2015*

The East Midlands Region of the TTOC meets every month on the second Thursday of each month. We meet at the McArthur Glen retail park just off the M1 at Junction 28 at 7:30pm and leave around 8pm for a cruise out for food.

http://www.eastmidlandsdesigneroutlet.com/

East Midlands Designer Outlet, Mansfield Road, South Normanton, Derbyshire. DE55 2JW.

Map shows where we usually park so you can find us, after turning into the car park off the last roundabout there is a left turn you can take which leads straight up to where we usually park up.










*Dates for the upcoming meets in 2015 are as follows:*

January 8th
February 12th
March 12th
April 9th
May 14th
June 11th
July 9th
August 13th
September 10th
October 8th
November 12th
December 10th

*Next meet will be Thursday 12th Novemberber.*

The table will be booked for 8:30pm if I can get numbers soon please 

*Food Location:*

???

*Attending:*

Nem
...


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi NIck,

happy new year mate .
please put me and jo down.

cheers

phil


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Will be there aswell


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Just me


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Where are we off to tomorrow?
How about the steak place off junction 25?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Not sure to be honest, but with only a few of us I was thinking just local to the meeting point, possibly just up the road to the Snipe?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

hi nick

only me on Thursday, jo can't make it

phil


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Spaceman10 said:


> hi nick
> 
> only me on Thursday, jo can't make it
> 
> phil


Ok mate, edited


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

cherrs mate


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Something has come up, going to have to miss this one, have a great night guys catch you at the next one.

Paul, will give you a ring about work.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

hi guys

sorry to say I will not be able to make to night very sorry.  
have a great night and I see you all next time.

best regards

Phil


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Next week everyone


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Hi Nick,
Both of us are coming 

PS: we need to sort out Geneva


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick

Me and Jo will be coming along.

See you then 

Phil


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Does this have to be booked or is it ok to just turn up ? 
My job doesn't allow me to plan things to well lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just turn up 

We usually wait till 8pm before leaving for food somewhere, so just make sure you join us before that time.


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Will be there


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Really need to get along to one of these meets, will have to give footy a miss that week.


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in, but just me.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

So the meet should be next Thursday the 12th, except myself and Dave are both in Geneva 

So suggestion is to move it a week later possibly? Whats everyones thoughts?


----------



## levo (Jul 17, 2011)

Long time no see ill try n get along .ill look on the night to see if it's on [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys the following week is ok by me.

Have a great time at the motor show Dave and Nick

Phil


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I think the Thursday after, the 19th, is the best idea.


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Sounds good :mrgreen:


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Date is fine. Have a great time & look forward to the pictures when you're back.
How's your clutch change going Phil?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi john,
How are you mate 
It's going Good , have a look on the mk 2 site and my write up.

Phil


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Mk 2...!!!
I've just read your thread. Well done for taking this on & beating it!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Wish I had seen this thread, I have just got rid of my night shift  not sure if I can get rid of it next week  I will try though


----------



## levo (Jul 17, 2011)

This week or next


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nem said:


> I think the Thursday after, the 19th, is the best idea.


----------



## levo (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok works for me [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## levo (Jul 17, 2011)

Big day at work tomorrow, so not make it.  so next time I hope [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

are we on for tomoz night guy's, I think I have got it off


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

stevebeechTA said:


> are we on for tomoz night guy's, I think I have got it off


Yup, definitely on for tomorrow night.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes me and Jo will be there Al being well 

Phil


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Excellent, just got to tie a few lose ends today and I should be set  where are we going


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Lynn and I for tonight 

I will bring things for you to see :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Was possibly thinking frankie and bennies?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Nem said:


> Was possibly thinking frankie and bennies?


Fine by me.


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

F&B is fine. Just me


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Booked for us tonight at 8:15 at Mansfield Frankie and Bennies:

Unit 13,
Portland Retail Park,
Highfield Way,
Mansfield,
NG18 5DF

As usual 7:30pm at the retail park and a steady drive to the restaurant at 8:00pm


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The diseasel has gone into limp mode, error 0299, tested the actuator, no vacuum, ordered new one so can't make tonight

Enjoy

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Walk or bring your bike


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Nem said:


> Booked for us tonight at 8:15 at Mansfield Frankie and Bennies:
> 
> Unit 13,
> Portland Retail Park,
> ...


Space for one more?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Warranty_Void said:


> Walk or bring your bike


Tooooooo cold









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Lol :mrgreen:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

cookbot said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Booked for us tonight at 8:15 at Mansfield Frankie and Bennies:
> ...


Always space mate [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Unless u meant for a backie on 1wheelonly's bike )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

cookbot said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Booked for us tonight at 8:15 at Mansfield Frankie and Bennies:
> ...


Certainly is, either meet us there just after 8pm, or at the retail park for 7:30pm address in the first post


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Nem said:


> cookbot said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


I'll see you at McArther Glen or whatever it's called these days.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Have you all forgot with Easter?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

No, no, I'm still fine for tomorrow night.

Not sure where we're eating tho...


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick,

We meeting Thursday 9th April.
Just wanted to check.

Phil


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Tomorrow evening as far as I know.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok mate see you there

Phil


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Where are we eating 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I should be there, will be good to see you all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

We will cya all later.


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm not able to get tonight, so have a great meet & see you all at the next one.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, Indian tonight?

http://www.vhojon.co.uk/

Different to the usual one, but we've been here before, but these do a dish based on the Naga chillie which I think Paul might have to try  It's right next to PC World / Currys in Mansfield.

Everyone ok with that?


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Sounds good :mrgreen:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Are you still meeting at the retail park first ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

1wheelonly said:


> Are you still meeting at the retail park first ?
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Yes, still half 7 at the retail park till 8. Then a short drive to the restaurant.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Excellent fancy a curry. Yes Paul should )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Curry good for me guys

Phil


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Enjoyed it tonight, cheers everyone.

Link to that R8 engine out video:


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Amazing, would love to know how much that lot cost. And I bet he had a few nuts and bolts left over, hehehe :lol:

cheers for a good night all


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great night guys, good to see every body.

Nick, wow great video mate thanks for putting it up.

Phil


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Phil would do that in half the time on his drive !!! Lmfao 
Good to see you all guys

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol if I had there car lift lol .
Nice job they did putting back together.
Like the bit where they start it up with out the exhaust. 

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

So.....


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

This Thursday ???

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

What's on the menu this week? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

This Thursday it is indeed.

I'm thinking a Chinese this month, just got to find one now.

Half 7 at the retail park as usual tho


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi all

Me and Jo will be there all being well

Phil


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Found this place with great reviews:

http://www.springwatercantonese.com/

So going to book this for 8:30pm.

If anyone is going straight there just let me know.

*Moor Lane
Calverton
Nottinghamshire
NG14 6FZ*


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

This Thursday then...


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in, where are we dining?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I was thinking the Carnarvon where we've been a few time. If the weather is good we could have half hour in the beer garden before Ealing if we liked.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Are we still doing the BHP (211PS)test Nick if so will be there 7:30


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nyxx said:


> Are we still doing the BHP (211PS)test Nick if so will be there 7:30


Think we ought to


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

:wink: 
OK see at 7:30


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Count me in  
Dave can't wait to see what map it's running :wink:

Phil


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Dave - just you?

Phil - just you?

Getting numbers for booking table.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

yes just me Nick


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Spaceman10 said:


> Dave can't wait to see what map it's running :wink:
> 
> Phil


Normal Audi @221 woops audi say 211
APR web site say with there map =









Will be interesting to find out


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thant look good Dave 
Really looking forward to see what it will do
Good number on the Apr photo 

Phil


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I should be there tonight  got a meeting till 7 but will go trait to the usual meeting place, should mKe it on time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

stevebeechTA said:


> I should be there tonight  got a meeting till 7 but will go trait to the usual meeting place, should mKe it on time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great, see you tonight!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

What a great Night 

Thanks Everyone.

For Phil





and


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Tomorrow night everyone!

Back to the Chinese this month as a couple of people have requested it.

Can I get a few numbers for the table booking please...

http://www.springwatercantonese.com/

Going to book this for 8:30pm.

If anyone is going straight there just let me know.

Moor Lane
Calverton
Nottinghamshire
NG14 6FZ


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Just me


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Ill be there


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Sorry to say not going to be able to make it to night.
Hope you have a good time.

Regards

Phil


----------



## jake-c (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi guys. Iv never been to one of the meets before but iv been looking on here and have randomly organized with some friends to go to spring water tonite as we live near by and always eat there. We are going about 7.30 so hopefully have a look round the cars after lol. How many of you guys normaly meet up? Mines silver mk2 v6. Not had chance to clean it thow lol. Hopefuly see a few of you there


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Think there will be about 5/6 cars tonight. We're booked in for half 8 so hopefully get time to say hello later.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Wow where did the time go last night, had no idea it was that late when we left.

That was wone good night. :wink:


----------



## jake-c (Jun 2, 2010)

Was good a see a few tts in the car park lol. Had a little look round before I left. A mate of mine is also picking up a tt in the next few weeks so we mite be coming to some more meets .


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right next meet is Thursday 13th August.

We're off to the Hardwick Inn this month, still meeting at the retail park as usual.

http://www.hardwickinn.co.uk/

Hopefully if the weather is good we can all sit outside, keeping an eye on the cars  Food is all very traditional pub grub so should be fine for everyone.

Who' coming?


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Me!!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

And me

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

We are in 

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Lynn and I please


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Just me


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Finally a date that I'm able to make a meet! Hope it's ok for me to tag along guys


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Tonight everyone!

See you all later.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The plan was to eat outside tonight but I'm not sure the weather is good enough, it's not raining but still cloudy. Maybe just see how it goes later, but might be worth bringing a coat in case it gets a bit chilly


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Nem said:


> The plan was to eat outside tonight but I'm not sure the weather is good enough, it's not raining but still cloudy. Maybe just see how it goes later, but might be worth bringing a coat in case it gets a bit chilly


See you all later (unless it snows)...


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

See you later guys


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

This week coming everyone 

Went here the other week and I'm suggesting for this months meet:

http://www.thegalleonsteakhouse.co.uk/

There is parking all down the street and even a car park at the bottom if needed.

Need to know numbers tho so i can book...


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Me!


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Me!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Just me


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Booked a table for 6 of us then:

Nick
Andy
John
Dave
Phil
Paul (hopefully)

Looks like we'll have a cruise on... 

I'll be in the S3 so might even be able to keep up 

If anyone else wants to join please post up and I can add more to the table if needed.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nem said:


> I'll be in the S3 so might even be able to keep up


Or I would have been if someone had remembered to MOT and tax it. :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thursday 8th October for the next one, the week before Audi Driver International.

Back to the steakhouse? We've got a 15% off voucher to use from last month still


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes!! I want to try the huge rib meal next


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

I've got £10 to spend so should get change if I have the huge rib meal too 
Sorry guys, old joke that maybe wearing thin...
Think I'm on my own but will be there (couldn't eat a huge rib though) 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Its Lynn's and my wedding anniversary (32 years)on the 8th so could we please goto a English food place please.

Cheers.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Was still thinking of going to the steak house Dave. That ok? Plenty of nice normal food on the menu and 15% off too.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Spot on 8)


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

I fancy an Indian 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Only kidding, steak is fine

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Tomorrow night people!

Any more?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick

Only me mate for Thursday night.

Cheers

Phil


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Me too

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Good good!


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Carolyn's coming as well


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, next Thursday everyone


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

One I can finally make


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick

Count me in mate

Phil


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in. Just me though.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Cool. Will look at booking table early in the week


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, table is booked for tomorrow night


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm coming too 
What's the menu this week ??

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We're back at the steakhouse again, still got 15% off again this month.

For December / Christmas meal we'll be off somewhere else tho I think


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Just a heads up but they're having their christmas lights switch on where you normally meet up so might be busier than normal.

See you all tomorrow


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ben5029 said:


> Just a heads up but they're having their christmas lights switch on where you normally meet up so might be busier than normal.
> 
> See you all tomorrow


Right, thanks for that. Should be fine tho, switch on at half 6 and we're meeting from half 7.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I hope there LEDs !! 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, so planning for the December meet...

First problem is that we should be meeting on Thursday 10th except I'm busy that evening I'm afraid. So suggestion would be to move it a week later to the 17th maybe?

I'd thought about Go-Karting and then food by it's going to be difficult in one evening. Other option would be to go 10 pin bowling in Mansfield and meet there for 7:30pm rather than the retail park for a game there and then move on for food for 9pm?

Any thoughts people?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

No thoughts at all then :?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick

Count me in, I am up for any thing.

Phil


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi nick
> 
> Count me in, I am up for any thing.
> 
> Phil


That's what ya misses said ! 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol 
you know me to well lea lol


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, so I've booked the bowling and the table at The Red Bar and Grill which is just over the street from the bowling to make things easier.

I've booked for 6 people:

Nick Goodall
Paul Layhe
Andrew Rogers
Philip Bloomfield
David Murden
Luke Straw (on Facebook)?

So meeting directly at the bowling place for 7:30pm, Mansfield Superbowl - Stockwell Gate, Mansfield, Nottinghamshire NG18 1LG and there is a car park behind there.

If you can all have a look at the menu, they did say we could pre-order food, but if not it might just take a bit longer for food if ordering on the night:

http://www.thered.co.uk/index.html

If anyone else wants to join I need to know asap to try and change the booking numbers, the bowling should be fine but the table for food might be difficult but I'll try.

Cheers.


----------

